# Sticky  Ubuntu 10.04 & 10.10 - Fix the " SLOW Firefox" Problem



## Done_Fishin

This "fix" seems to be on many Internet sites and certainly appears to have brought my Firefox back to life.

Google Chrome was flying (but with problems playing back flash content). 
Firefox was dragging her feet and was totally unusable until I ran this fix.

Note - To make a False into True, double click on the line you want to change.
to change a numeric value double click on the setting and wait for a pop up box or right click and select Modify



> Open Firefox
> type *about:config* in the address bar
> hit enter.
> 
> - network.dns.disableIPv6 > change to True
> 
> - network.http.pipelining > change to True
> 
> - network.http.pipelining.maxrequests > change to 8 or 10
> 
> - network.http.proxy.pipelining > change to True


----------



## K-B

Note: This fix is also applicable in Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat".


----------

